# Membrane sweep at 37 and a half weeks ??



## Cleo

Hi -
Have just been told that although they'll induce me at 38 weeks they'll also Do a membrane sweep at 37+3 (in one week).  Had no idea about this so they kind of caught me a bit off guard.  They said that "there's evidence to suggest" that it can help bring on labour naturally and therefore help avoid going through a full blown induction (I'm Sure that's the case when you're 41w+ Pregnant ....)
As I said I wasn't prepared for this so I'm not sure how I feel about it ..... Does anyone (Ds and Non Ds) have any experience with this ?? A part of me feels that I wish they'd leave my body and my baby alone but then again I understand that they are probably trying to do whats best for baby .... 
I'm just not 100% convinced about it ... 
Feedback greatly appreciated .....


----------



## StephM31

Hi Cleo
That does sound strange to me
Whilst I ended up having an elec section I was originally booked to have an induction at 38 weeks. They never mentioned a sweep when they gave me my date....
It's coming round quickly - good luck I hope it all goes well.
Steph


----------



## Hanmillmum

I'm sure a sweep is a natural way of releasing some hormones (prostaglandins - sp?) that kick start your labour much the same as an induction with a pessary would but more gradually over a few more days so probably wanting to get you a little more prepared before your actual induction? I would have a good read around before making a decision.
Seems common here among friends who have got to 40 + weeks. I had both my girls at 39 weeks so no experience here. Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## AlisonF

Sweeps to try and get you going to avoid induction are routine at our hospital. Until I ended up with an elective csection my plan was to have a couple of sweeps to at least give the body a chance to start labour without hormone induction.


----------



## Katya

When i went in at 38 weeks to be induced with my daughter they would have performed a sweep if the could, but I was no where near favourable to do it so I had the pessary in the hope I would ripen- and it didn't happen simple as that. I'd just go with the flow they may not even be able to at 37.5 weeks. If it kicks off natural labour it's better than pessarys!! Xx


----------



## Cleo

many thanks to all you lovely ladies - its great to hear different perspectives on this ....

I think the frustrating thing is that there is no "right or wrong" on this one, it might work, it might not, and the truth is there is no way of knowing beforehand.  

Have tried looking online but all the info I've found is based on women being 40+ pregnant which is clearly not applicable to me!.

I have my next ante natal app on 24th March so still have a few more days to make up my mind !

Thanks again for sharing. x


----------



## newbs

I had a membrane sweep at 37 wks + with my first daughter and it seemed to work as I went into labour naturally the day before my induction was booked.

I also had one at a similar point in pregnancy with my second daughter, unfortunately this time my body wasn't really ready for it at all so it was hard to do and didn't have any effect.  

Obviously each pregnancy is different, but in my opinion - after my first experience - definitely worth a shot. 

Best of luck with the rest of your pregnancy and birth! Exciting times.


----------



## Cleo

newbs said:


> I had a membrane sweep at 37 wks + with my first daughter and it seemed to work as I went into labour naturally the day before my induction was booked.
> 
> I also had one at a similar point in pregnancy with my second daughter, unfortunately this time my body wasn't really ready for it at all so it was hard to do and didn't have any effect.
> 
> Obviously each pregnancy is different, but in my opinion - after my first experience - definitely worth a shot.
> 
> Best of luck with the rest of your pregnancy and birth! Exciting times.



Many thank Newbs x


----------



## grainger

Hey Cleo,

Seems its the norm at my hospital too - they want to do the same for me next week (37 weeks) but said it's possible that they 1. may not be able to dependent on the position of the cervix and 2. that it may or may not do anything.

The way it's been explained to me is that they do try to do anything to help reduce the induction process wherever possible.

Hope it goes ok - let me know what you decide.

H x


----------

